# 50" 4K LED tv and 5K imac with noticeable lag **SOLVED**



## John Busby (Jan 25, 2017)

just curious if anyone else has experienced latency with a tv setup like this or even something smaller.
i was using a 40" 1080p led with no latency but with the 4K led it's extremely noticeable and honestly annoying lol

note: i've connected both tv's via thunderbolt to hdmi adapter with very different results.
additionally, i have changed the scale on the 4K tv to allow for larger text essentially rendering a 1080p resolution and it still has pretty bad latency.

any thoughts on this?
thanks everybody


----------



## Jake (Jan 25, 2017)

I suspect it's a matter of the latency of the two different panels. Did you research the ratings in this regard on the new 50" compared to the latency on the old 40"? You don't mention these aspects of the two, so that may be your issue. I've seen some horrible ratings on panels that would be fine for watching a show, but make them not suitable to your use.


----------



## OLB (Jan 25, 2017)

What make is it? If you're tv has game mode, make sure it's on that. Samsung seems to have one of the lowest input lag. 

I just received my 55" 4K and I'm running it smoothly on 3840x2160 @ 60hz. 60hz makes a huge difference btw. Needed to do a few tweaks with SwitchResX since I'm on a Mac Pro.


----------



## John Busby (Jan 25, 2017)

@Jake - you are probably 101% correct about the input rating which i couldn't find anywhere other than customer reviews just now (not a very good researcher lol). Is there a trustworthy site dedicated for this so i'll know in the future?

@OLB
its a Westinghouse, i picked it up last night at Best Buy for $299. i guess i should've done my homework on it, i just never had any trouble out of any other tv i've used for a display, this was the first. lesson learned, i may actually take it back 
*WD50UC4300*

never heard of switchresx by the way


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 25, 2017)

This might sound ridiculous but have you changed the HDMI lead? I'm guessing you are using HDMI as it's a TV. It needs to be HDMI 2 for 4k.

But anyway, the reason I say this is because in my Living Room I have a Mac Mini and it is plugged into a 50 inch 1080p 3D TV. For about 9 months the Magic mouse had the most horrendous amount of lag (so much lag it made me want to put my Axe through it as it could take about 2 minute just to click on Safari) with the Mac Mini (I even took it to an Apple Shop to problem solve it and replaced the Mouse). If I plugged a USB3 Thunb drive into it, the mouse wouldn't even work. I then changed the lead and everything just worked. It may not be the same thing but I thought I'd make the suggestion


----------



## John Busby (Jan 25, 2017)

@Jono
i'm using a thunderbolt to hdmi adapter and a standard hdmi cable. just to be clear, you're saying there's another version of hdmi cable that may help


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 25, 2017)

All I'm saying is I changed the HDMI cable and my problems were gone. I think you need a HDMI 2 cable for 4K and there are different types. 1.4 I think.


----------



## s_bettinzana (Jan 25, 2017)

I think that OLB pointed you in the right direction! Are you able to check if the rate is 60 Hz? It makes a huge difference. And, I am not sure that all the graphic cards are 4K/60Hz capable.

Same thing for the "game" mode: very important too.

If I were you, I would take more time to study this matter. It is probable that you cannot fix this problem with that TV. There are tons of discussions on the gamers forums; it is not an easy matter.


----------



## John Busby (Feb 6, 2017)

Input lag was 100% the culprit!
i did not know this was a factor to look out for when purchasing a tv to use as a computer monitor.
i knew about the refresh rate, but that has nothing to do with the actual input lag, it's good to know!
i returned the 50" westinghouse and went with a 48" samsung that's rated at 14ms input lag.
thanks for the help!

FYI - The westinghouse was not rated on rtings.com and i couldn't find a legitimate rating anywhere. the input lag was horrible on this model but it had exceptional picture!


----------

